

Why I love my Leica - footpath
http://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2014/aug/24/why-i-love-my-leica-john-naughton-photography-camera-technology-cartier-bresson

======
droopyEyelids
Is this the guardian experimenting with Native Advertisments?

[1][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Native_advertising](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Native_advertising)

